# Help: Name these Compomotive Split rims (Ferrari wheels)



## xantera (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi! 

My friend is selling his Fiat 131 Racing (Abarth bodykit and turbo engine) and hi`s going too 
send the following rims with the car, but i think these wheels are worth a lot more if sold separately, (ore sold to me 
but i can`t find the name of the rims anyware..Belive me, i have tried! So i hope that some 
of you guys know what wheels these are? 

The rims are as follows: 

15" x 7/7,5" front. 
15" x 8/8,5" rear (haven`t checked the with of the wheel exactly yet, just "calculated" it from 
the wheels size.) 
2 piece split-rims. 
4x98. 
ET unknown yet. (Will check the backside when i have more time than last) 

All i have of information is that he thinks they where used on a Vintage Ferrari earlier, but he`s not sure. And i have the following 2 pictures, though in pour quality.. 



















Thanks on advance for the help


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

looks like an early version of the TS-2 series. also similar to the FH except one piece cast. 

hth


----------

